# body kit



## Got Boost (Jan 13, 2004)

Please can someone let me know where i can get a side skirt or a body kit for my 4 door b14?


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

Got Boost said:


> Please can someone let me know where i can get a side skirt or a body kit for my 4 door b14?



next time use the search button.....there have been many discussions about this.....

theres a couple of em on ebay like the drift and extreme body kits.
erebuni.com
stillen.com

those are a couple websites....theres many more but u have to search for em


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

mrRICEguy said:


> next time use the search button.....there have been many discussions about this.....
> 
> theres a couple of em on ebay like the drift and extreme body kits.
> erebuni.com
> ...


try using importfan.com.. too :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't use Importscam/GTP if you want your kit to fit well.

There are a number of great kits available for the B14. Just a few are the Extreme, Omega (and variation, Sensei), GTR, Combat, Drift, Buddy Club, Octane, Black Widow, Invader, and a number of JDM kits too. Of those, my favorites are the Omega front (I wouldn't use Omega sides or rear, though, because they're the same as Extreme) and GTR. Drift isn't bad either, although the Drift skirts likewise are Extreme skirts. If your car is a daily-driver, the GTR is probably the best choice, as it is a urethane kit and will not crack. It's not super-low either.

My advice for picking a kit is to look around at some members' rides. Cardomain is also a good place to look. From those, decide what kind of style you want to go for (i.e. aggressive, clean, JDM, show, extreme, whatever) and work with that. Remember that the body kit is one of the most important parts of your car, and along with your wheel choice, makes the most outstanding impact on the exterior of your car. Make sure you get exactly what _you _ want.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sometimes im just amazed. how many times this week has this question been asked?
jesus man do your homework. you would have found out that importfan has shitty fitting kits, that some f/g kits are hard to fit and require alot of modification, that there aren't many sideskirts that fit the sentra as opposed to the 200sx, that the mouth of the drift bumper is so big that you can see the piece under the bumper through it, that polyeurethane kits are direct fit, but shouldn't be molded because of it, and all the other stuff.
i came on here knowing nothing about my car.
look around before you make up your mind. im glad i was to broke to afford the first couple bodykits i saw and liked.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

there are not body kits for a b14. sorry.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah I wanna know if they make bodykits for my car too! Please let me know James!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no, the only sentra body kits are for the B13 and B15, unfortunately the B14 never had any thing made for it. You could make your own using wood, plexiglass, paper mache and bondo like 1clnb14 did, and his came out real nice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Guys, chill out.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

But I was thinking about a paper mache kit. That wuold be deffinite Ebay Material.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the right up can be found HERE and this is an example of how it comes out.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

LOL, dont take any offence to this Sean or Samo, its all just a joke.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*well!*



SlowestRice said:


> LOL, dont take any offence to this Sean or Samo, its all just a joke.


Some one said a while back that the b15 skirts fit the b14 sentra? Curious to find out if that is true Since I make the B15 World Challenge kit in C/F and fiberglass that might be a skirting option!!!!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah but thats not paper mache!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

scorch, why dont you just measure those skirts and measure a set of B14 skirts, if they are within a few inches I think they would work with some modification.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's more to it than just length. If the contours aren't quite right, the skirts won't fit well. Also, the length would have to be dead on for it to be a good match. Otherwise Mike would need to make an entirely new mold for the B14 skirts.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

didnt think of the depth, only lenght UH: im so dumb sometimes.


----------

